
New California declares independence from California in bid to become 51st state [pdf] - rm2889
https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/720c6a07-3594-44b7-8098-94fc11bae240/downloads/1bs7g2fao_444861.pdf
======
noobermin
1) Why? 2) Who gets to be "new California" vs. "old California"?

